

Paul Carr’s ‘The New Gambit’ Wants To Be ‘The Economist,’ But Funny - adamtmca
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/14/vescere-bracis-meis/

======
adamtmca
I don't think there is any way Paul Carr's incoherent rambling is going to
take a minute of my time away from the economist - thoughts?

~~~
to3m
I always thought The Economist was about as amusing as it needed to be.

